# Vibrating tumbler



## diggingthe1 (Nov 8, 2005)

I was wondering if any one has ever used a vibrating tummbler? I was going to try mine with some smaller pill bottles and inks.  I'm not sure weather to use walnut shells or copper.  I'll try some with tin oxide.  Anyone tried this?


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Nov 8, 2005)

I have not. I guess i would really need to see it and think about it for sometime.  not to sure how it would work. I think if the bottle is help in place, then it should be ok, but if your doing it free tumbling or vibrating, then it seems to be a high risk.

 rick


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 8, 2005)

You would probably quickly find out if the bottle has any cracks.


----------

